# Just got......



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

back from Torquay, what a fantastic weekend.
I'd firstly like to say sorry to those we didn't say goodbye to, 'cos you all bomb-bursted for coffee and cake. It was a pleasure meeting you all, thanks for making my first meet so memorable, me and Di hope to see you all again soon.
Massive thanks to Ant for organising the whole event and thanks to the hotel staff for their hospitality.
Safe onward journey to everyone, particularly Damon and Mikey as they start on their tour. It's now been re-named David Brent (Damon) and Gareth Keenan (Mikey) go large around the UK.
Thanks to Mark for initiating "Timmy", it may be a baby name but at least I don't look like Fry from Futurama. Respect for the Scalextric.
Dani and Ron for nearly waiting for us on the way down and the contact for the decals.
Brilliant stuff!!!
Thanks very much [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok... let call a truce 

It was a fantastic weekend  Roll on NEXT YEAR 

Thanks to everyone that came and made it a great occasion! Thanks to Audi for bringing the QS. Well done to all those that joined in the impromptu auction 8) and lastly a huge thabkyou to Ant and Letitia for taking care of us (beyond the call of duty!) this weekend!

I hope everyone had a safe journey home


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We cannot thank ANT enough for this weekend. From the minute we arrived to the minute we left this afternoon, top top weekend and what hosts and staff at the Corbynhead hotel.

Thank you to everyone who supported it and roll on next year!!

Also a big thank you must go to Guy from Audi, for showing us the quattro sport and being very open about everything, (well apart from teasing us about the new TT, I've seen it but I can't tell you anything about it apart from it will be called a TT!! Where have I seen a thread like that before?? :wink: ) and seemed to listen to what we said.

Thank you also to the exhibitors!

And once again thanks to ANT!!

See you next year!

Just a few piccies.........................
*Guy from Audi UK, Production Director*








*New Quattro Sport*
















































































































































































*Steamy pics*
















*Is it just the camera that is steamed up?!?!* :wink: 
















*ANT and nutts*








*They sh!t anywhere from up north!!*


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A Huge Thanks to Ant and Latitia. Your planning and attention to detail was faultless.
Thanks to Guy from Audi UK for firstly attending along side the QS and secondly for staying with us for the full weekend. The S4 was fantastic.
The cruises were great and the coffee stops well planned.
We particularly enjoyed meeting up with old friends and putting names to faces.
Can wait for the next one.
Mark and Andrea


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Looked like an Awesome weekend. Well done Ant. Far too hungover this morning to treck down to Torquey and dont think I would have been under the limit if I set off at an early 5am :? From what I can read and see, Ant you seemed to have organised a brilliant weekend and I salute you. Well done dude. Hopefully meet you soon.

Glen.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Am i the only one who can't see the pics :?:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Am i the only one who can't see the pics :?:


Yes -  I believe the TTOC membership filter has been instigated :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I cant see them either :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Am i the only one who can't see the pics :?:


yes


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a wonderful weekend we had!!!!!!!!!

Many thanks to ANT for organizing everything perfectly down to the last dot on the i You did a smashing job, well done :-* 

It was brilliant to meet faces old and new.

Highlights for Ron and me were: 
the unveiling of the TTS on Friday evening, the cruises in brilliant sunshine, the line-up of TTs in front of Powderham Castle, having the TTshop and AmD there and being able to talk to Guy Rowson. I'm sure he'll take some ideas about brake pads back with him :wink:

Thank you very much for everything, ANT. We are already looking forward to the next time [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sue&Barry have asked me to pass on their thanks as well. They enjoyed themselves as much as we did and I believe that it won't be too long before there'll be a Newbe on here and, in due course, a new member of the TTOC 

Well done, once again, ANT, and many thanks for a memorable weekend  

And I must thank Steve for the rescue mission to take the lead to Powderham Castle after we got split up 8) 

And no, I can't see the pictures either :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Access Denied 
The owner of this file has exceeded their daily usage limit. 
:?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry guys come back after midnight and my daily usage will be back up.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Sorry guys come back after midnight and my daily usage will be back up.


Strangely no


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Herma and I would just like to add our thanks to Ant and Latitia and the rest of the Hotel staff for a brillant weekend.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If the pics don't work click here http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse. ... id=1255679


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for all the kind comments, I'm working on the pictures and will sort them very soon.  
ANT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures, Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent pictures, Lee


Thanks Dani, oh and it was nice to meet you at long last!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent pictures, Lee
> ...


Likewise, Lee  
It was very nice to meet you and the family!!

I just wondered how the baby survived the ride along the tiny bumpy roads following Steve :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Loved every minute of it!! :lol:


----------

